# Mushroom question



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

I'm not planning a big reef with a bunch of different corals i just want a few mushrooms, but i have no idea if my lighting will be good enough, i got an eclipse starter kit so it came with the tank. It says F18T8 Natural Daylight on the bulb. Does anyone know if this will be good enough for mushrooms?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

squidgetyo12 said:


> I'm not planning a big reef with a bunch of different corals i just want a few mushrooms, but i have no idea if my lighting will be good enough, i got an eclipse starter kit so it came with the tank. It says F18T8 Natural Daylight on the bulb. Does anyone know if this will be good enough for mushrooms?


Mushrooms don't need a lot of light. Put them in place them on the bottom and see if they open if they do you can move them where ever you want them. Good luck.


----------



## nina-zh (Jul 23, 2010)

I think you should consider to use other kinds of tools to help you to contral the environment that your Mushroom living in ...

Such as digital hygro-thermometer to test the temperature and humidity,use salinity refractometer to test the salinity of water , and PH meter to test the PH value of water,so that your marine live in a comfortable environment and away from illness....

Contact detail: 
Tel:+852-66536346
MSN& Email:[email protected]


----------

